# WHICH HAS MORE GOLD: Intel 486 Chip or a 1 oz novelty coin?



## Eric (May 27, 2008)

I am trying to determine which is better for scraping gold.

Most of know about the Inter 80486 CPU Chip so I won't waste your time listing the specs but as for the coin here are the specs.


Elvis Presley GOLD Commemorative Coin
Diameter :1.6 inches
Weight: 1 Ounce
Raw Material: Alloy with a little silver, 24 karat gold-plated on the surface.
Cost: 3.99 USD but I might be able to get the coin for 2 bucks on eBay.

This coin is made in China. 

That's all the info I can come up with but can anyone tell me if I should scrap the gold off these Chinese-made coins or motherboards? Thanx.


----------



## Noxx (May 28, 2008)

I suspect those coins to be electroplated, which means the plating is very very thin. Don't expect much gold from them.

You should stick to the 486. They have around 3$ worth of gold each.


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 28, 2008)

On the coin, figure about $.06 per square inch of surface area. If the coin is 1" dia., it's worth about 10 cents. It might be a little higher. Probably not


----------



## Exibar (May 29, 2008)

as a general rule, I'll let those "novelty" gold plated items get bought up by those people that don't know any better and think they'll make a fortune on them. I'll stick to the items that I know contain gold and other PMs. 
You've certainly found the right place to ask you questions too! Without the help of those on this board, I probably woul dhave thought the novelty gold plated items would be a good deal at 2 bucks too! ;-)

Mike B


----------



## Eric (May 29, 2008)

Exibar said:


> as a general rule, I'll let those "novelty" gold plated items get bought up by those people that don't know any better and think they'll make a fortune on them. I'll stick to the items that I know contain gold and other PMs.
> You've certainly found the right place to ask you questions too! Without the help of those on this board, I probably woul dhave thought the novelty gold plated items would be a good deal at 2 bucks too! ;-)
> 
> Mike B



True. Maybe I should realize not to trust any product that comes out of China.


----------



## Exibar (May 29, 2008)

I was looking at those gold plated baseball cards for a while.... I still think they may have possiblities


----------

